# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kush janë Vehabistët?

## Acid_Burn

Hutbe e Xhumasë me datë 09.07.1424 - 05. 09. 2003 



Platformat çoroditëse britaneze për copëtimin e unitetit islam!!! 





Lavdi i qoftë All-llahut, lavd i cili shton begatitë e Tija dhe i bën të mjaftueshme mirësitë e Tija. I lavdishëm je o Zot. Zoti im, nuk kam shprehje me të cilën mund të të lavdëroj Ty. Ti je siç ke lavdëruar Veten. Dëshmoj se nuk ka Zot tjetër, pos Teje. Ti je i vetmi pa shoq. Dëshmoj se zotëriu dhe i Dërguari ynë Muhammedi sal-lall-llahu alejhi vesel-lem është zotëriu, i zgjedhuri dhe i Dërguari i Tij, të cilin All-llahu e dërgoi për të gjithë botën, përgëzues dhe sihariques. Zoti im, beko Muhammedin zotëriun tonë, familjen e tij me bekimet Tua të pandërprera deri Ditën e Gjykimit.

Vëllezër të mi (muslimanë) këshilloj veten time që është e gabueshme dhe juve që ti frikohemi All-llahut të Madhëruar!

Robër të All-llahut!!!

Njeriu me mendje të shëndoshë e që jeton në këtë kohë, e ka të njohur se e gjithë kjo që po nodh, në shënjestër ka Islamin. Kjo gjë qartë shihet nga propagandat dhe motot, me të cilat arsyetohen dhe miratohen aksionet armiqësore. Gjithashtu është e ditur se arma e parë strategjike, (siç thonë ata), është përçarja, gjegjësisht, futja e armiqësisë midis muslimanëve. Këtë e dëshmon edhe fakti historik; kah përfundimi i Halifatit Osman, ku e gjithë bota e di se Britania ka luajtur rolin kryesor në eksperimentin provues që e ka përgatitur për të përçarë muslimanët dhe për ti shëndruar ata në grupe konfliktuese, për të arritur aspiratën-  shkatërrimin e Halifatit Islam.

Unë jam i detyruar që në këtë rast, para jush, të ofroj disa emra dhe dokumente:

Ai që ka lexuar librin: Eamidetu el-hikmeti es-sebati[1] të Lorensit e ka të qartë ate që unë tani e them, ku lexuesi i këtij libri njoftohet edhe me shumë dokumente të cilat i ka hartuar Britania para të gjithë të tjerëve për të copëtuar muslimanët. Ndërkaq, për të realizuar një gjë të tillë Britania ka përdorur tre platforma çoroditëse.

Platforma e parë çoroditëse është Kadianizmi. Këtë platformë çoroditëse Britania e ka mbjellur në Indi dhe në rrethinën e saj.

Platforma e dytë  çoroditëse është Babizmi dhe Behaizmi, të cilat Britania i mbolli në Egjipt dhe në vendet e juglindjes së Azisë.

Platforma e tretë çoroditëse është Vehabizmi, të cilin Britania e ka mbjellur në Gadishullin Arabik. Për të vërtetuar këtë që e themi, kthehuni burimit, referencës së librit,  që e përmendëm dhe do të shihni dëshminë e qartë.

Britania ka arritur (fituar) edhe më shumë se sa ka dashur: shkatërroi Hilafetin bashkues dhe rrethin e lartë, duke futur kancerin e përhershëm në trupin e botës arabe dhe islame, i mishëruar në Izraelin.

Kështu, bota arabe dhe Islame u copëtua nëpërmjet këtyre tri platformave çoroditëse, të cilat i përmendëm. Por, Islami nuk u shkatërrua!

Pas rrënimit të Bllokut lindor, shteti i parë perëndimor në botë, mendoi se u bë blloku i vetëm,  i cili ka mundësi të udhëheq botën si të dojë. Ky shtet imagjinoi se koha është e përshtatshme për të drejtuar goditjen e befasishme (vendimtare) të saj mbi Islamin. Dokumentet që flasin për këtë çështje, janë të shumta. Por, cila është metoda deri te kjo? Cili është hapi i parë?

Hapi i parë që bëri Britania ishte, që ky shtet i madh (superfuqi), i cili konsideron veten i vetmi bllok në botë,  të marrë mësim adekuat nga Britania për të përçarë muslimanët dhe për ti shndërruar në grupacione të ndryshme. Por, jo vetëm kaq, madje, edhe grindëse gjithashtu.

Nën hijen e këtij realiteti punohet mëngjes dhe mbrëmje, pa ndërprerë dhe me të gjitha mjetet. Madje, nuk them se vetëm për të shkatërruar unitetin islam por, them edhe për të shkatërruar edhe atë që mund të kishte ngelur nga uniteti islamik. Sot i fryhet zjarrit të aktiviteteve, për të shkatërruar Islamin nëpërmjet vehabizmit dhe metodave tjera, për të cilat ju fola më herët.

Kam përmendur dokumentin e lëshuar nga Kongresi Kombëtar Amerikan në vitin 1991, ku theksohet domosdoshmëria për shkatërrimin e Islamit, ku vëndohen edhe metodat që sigurojnë një gjë të tillë e që janë:

1.            Futja e armiqësisë midis muslimanëve njëri me tjetrin.

2.            Nxitja e faktorëve të kundërshtimeve edhe nëse janë imagjinuese rreth çështjeve të akaidit (besimit) dhe parimeve islame. 3. Shëndrimi i spiunimit (tradhëtisë) arabo-islam në spiunim (tradhëti) Aziatik.

Kjo është një gjë e qartë dhe e njohur. Pra, unë dua që vetes sime dhe çdo muslimani ti them: Kujdes nga arma e parë shkatërruese, e cila sot përdoret për të shkatërruar unitetin e këtij Ummeti islam, siç është përdorur edhe dje për të njejtën gjë.  Gjithashtu, duhet të jemi të kujdesshëm edhe nga agjitacioni i mendimit vehabist, (doemos duhet që gjërat ti emërtojmë) që është një ndër armët më të rrezikshme të kohës së sotme.

Patjetër, duhet tju them se aspirata e tyre, pas gjithë kësaj, nuk është ngadhënjimi i ndonjë Medhhebi Islam ndaj ndonjë Medhhebi tjetër Islam. Pra, këtu nuk është fjala pë ndonjë avancim të  Vehabizmit ndaj të tjerëve, sepse, në këtë rast shtetet evropiane apo Amerika do të humbnin qëllimin, të cilin e aspirojnë,  ngase edhe këta janë muslimanë, njëlloj, siç nuk është qëllimi i tyre që drejtimet tjera të ngadhënjejnë ndaj vehabizmit. Qëllimi i tyre nuk është ky. Qëllimi i tyre është që Islami të shkatërrojë veten me veten e tij dhe të djegë vetëveten; muslimani të hyjë në armiqësi me muslimanin tjetër dhe të fshihet Islami me vetë duart e vetë muslimanëve. Andaj kjo gjë më shtyn tua tërheq vëmendjen se taborri që është i angazhuar për të realizuar këtë përçarje në botën islame, përbëhet nga kjo që vijon:

Brenda një pakice, (një numër i vogël i tyre janë njerëz të paguar dhe janë kreu i spiunëve, të cilët marrin para, që nuk i djeg as zjarri. Këta njerëz planifikojnë, japin dhe hartojnë ide.

Ndërkaq, shumica tyre janë kokëboshë, me mendje injorantësh, të cilët kanë dëgjuar për Fenë, por nuk kanë kuptuar asgjë nga ajo. Këtyre u janë ndezur emocionet islame, aspak nuk i venë dhe nuk i komentojnë të vërtetat e Fesë, sipas normave të diturisë, përballë emocioneve të tyre dhe kështu veten e rreshtuan në shërbim të asaj pakice spiune, e cila di se çfarë vepron dhe kujt i shërben. Ky është ai tabor dhe përbëhet nga këto dy elemente.

Nëse ju dëgjoni me vëmendje, ndoshta, do të vëreni apo do të dëgjoni se si kjo dallgë është kthyer përsëri. Kjo dallgë sërish është kthyer në fërkim (aksion). Vështroj dhe gjej disa publikime si në internet njashtu edhe në mjetet tjera që publikohen e që përmbajtja e tyre është: agjitime dhe sulme nga muslimanët drejtuar muslimanëve. Agjitacion nga muslimanët që përqafojnë vehabizmin të cilin e mbolli Britania në Gadishullin Arabik. Këta njerëz i sulmojnë të tjerët, i akuzojnë të tjerët për kufr (dalje nga Feja) dhe të dalë jashta rrethit të Islamit dhe kështu me radhë, me shpresë që ky agjitacion do ti motivojë njashtu, edhe të tjerët të ngriten dhe kështu vjen grindja dhe pastaj grindja shëndrohet në diçka më të madhe mes vetë muslimanëve, dhe kështu përgatitet atmosfera për ndërmarrjen e hapit të dytë dhe të shkatërroj atë që ka ngelë nga forca e Islamit dhe e muslimanëve.

Obligohem që vetes dhe juve tua tërheq vërejtjen rreth kësaj të vërtete, për arsye se ne, për fat të keq, sot nuk posedojmë vetëm se një armë, nuk na ka ngelur në dorën tonë vetëm se një armë e ajo është ajo që ka mund të ngelë nga ndjenja e përbashkët islame, kurse forca materiale është shpërbërë.

Ju e dini realitetin e shumë shteteve arabe dhe islame. Siç e dini edhe realitetin e shumicës së pushtetmbajtësve të shteteve arabe dhe Islame në aspektin e dorëzimit dhe nga aspekti i trasimit (nënshtrimit) pas asaj që kërkohet (imponohet) nga ata. Vëllezër të mi, nuk na ka ngelur shpresë që të mbështetemi në forcën materiale por, mbështetja jonë vazhdon të jetë dhe të ngritet në vet Iilamin, d.m.th. në forcën tërheqëse e cila bashkon muslimanët në Islam. Kjo është ajo që na ka ngelur e që përfaqësohet në atë që ka ngelur nga uniteti islamik të cilën e ndjeni (All-llahut i qofshim falë për këtë gjë) nëpërmjet rrjetit, i cili shtrihet nga skaji i lindjes islame e deri në skajin e veriut e të jugut. Kjo është pjesa e vogël dhe e rëndomtë nga ajo që ka mundur të ngelë nga e cila frigohet sot perëndimi, nga e cila frigohet perëndimi amerikan. Prandaj, preferohen mjetet e djeshme për të copëtuar muslimanët e sodit.

Falënderojmë All-llahun që vendi ynë (Siria) është prej shteteve që më së shumti është larg këtyre fluskave të cilat kërcënojnë  unitetin islam për copëzim dhe shpartallim. Ndoshta, shkaku i kësaj është dhe kthehet në dy gjëra: vetëdija islame me të cilën dallohet ky vend dhe sinqeriteti që qarkullon në zemrat e muslimanëve të këtij vendi. Por, megjithatë, duhet të dini se ky vend është në shënjestër mu për këtë shkak. Ndoshta, keni hulumtuar dhe keni hasur në fole të këtilla, fole që tentojnë të motivojnë faktorët e përçarjes dhe shkaqet e kundërshtimit midis muslimanëve njëri me tjetrin, dhe e gjithë kjo me qëllim që të shkatërrojnë këtë veçori karakteristike me të cilën dallohet Islami në këtë vend tonin.

Pra, vëllezër të mi, jini të kujdesshëm ndaj kësaj gjëje. Po si të jini të kujdesshëm nga kjo gjë. I rikujtoj vetëdijes suaj islame, se të gjithë ju lexoni Librin e All-llahut me vëmendje. A nuk vëreni ajetet e shumta nëpërmjet të cilave All-llahu na thërret për unitet, ta lëmë përçarjen dhe mosmarrëveshjet. Tu largohemi zënkave dhe të gjithë të kapemi për Litarin e All-llahut që të mos përçahemi. Të gjithë ju e lexoni ajetin e All-llahut që është ajet shum i njohur e të cilin e gjejmë të shkruar në shtëpitë tona dhe në vende tjera të ndryshme: Dhe kapuni që të gjithë ju për litarin (fenë dhe Kuranin) e All-llahut e mos u përçani! Përkujtonie nimetin e All-llahut ndaj jush, kur ju (para se ta pranonit fenë islame) ishit të armiqësuar, e Ai bashkoi zemrat tuaja dhe ashtu me dhuntinë e Tij aguat të jeni vëllezër. ...  (Ale Imran, 103).  Njashtu ajetet:  ... , e mos u përçani mes vete e të dobësoheni e ta humbni fuqinë (luftarake). ... (El-Enfal, 48). E mos u bëni si ata që u ndanë dhe u përçanë pasi u patën zbritur argumentet. Ata do të marrin një dënim të madh. (Ale Imran, 105).

Të gjithë e dini se i Dërguari i All-llahut, Muham-medi sal-lall-llshu alejhi vesel-lem na ka tërhequr vërejtjen për atë se, nëse muslimanët janë nën një ombrellë dhe të bashkuar rreth një fjale dhe vjen dikush që dëshiron ta përçajë çështjen (bashkimin) e tyre, atëherë ata duhet ta mbytin kushdoqoftë ai. Pra, përse e gjithë kjo? Kjo është kështu që i Dërguari i All-llahut të na tregojë e të na bëjë me dije parasegjithash fjalën e All-llahut Fuqiplotë se arma, me të cilën All-llahu  ka nderuar robërit e vet muslimanë, është uniteti i tyre, është që ata të kapen për Litarin e All-llahut.

Pasi ta kuptojmë këtë që e thamë deri tani, si është e mundur që përsëri dikush ti nënshtrohet atij që ka për qëllim ti përçajë? Ndoshta, dikush thotë: Po këta që përçajnë në emër të Islamit janë duke përçarë. Unë them po, e vërtetë është se ata po përçajnë. Kadianijtë që i mbolli Britania në Indi janë duke përçarë në emër të Islamit, Babitët, Behaitët, të cilët sot janë të shpërndarë në Amerikë e që gjuajnë në Amerikë në emër të Islamit, po përçajnë gjithashtu. Vehabistët, të cilët i mbolli, poashtu Britania në Gadishu-llin Arab janë duke përçarë në emër të Islamit. Por, mjetin të cilin ata e përdorin, a është i vërtetë?!!

Vëllezër të nderuar, prej çka përbëhet Islami?

Islami  përbëhet prej parimeve unike e të përbashkëta (për të cilat të gjithë janë në ujdi) pastaj përbëhet prej veprimeve dhe legjislacioneve poashtu për të cilat të gjithë janë unikë (në ujdi) dhe pas këtyre në radhë vijnë disa çështje që kanë të bëjnë me ixhtihadin dhe me mundësinë për më tepër se një mendim (divergjencë në mendime) për të cilat Islami na thërret që në këto çështje të gjykojmë sipas kategorive prioritare. Principet unike, për të cilat të gjithë dijetarët janë në ujdi, nuk preken, ashtu siç nuk preken edhe dispozitat praktike, për të cilat të gjithë dijetarët janë në ujdi.

Cila armë, sot, përdorët për të përçarë muslimanët njëri me tjetrin? Arma që sot përdoret për të përçarë muslimanët kufizohet rreth çështjeve sekondare, si: mos e bën këtë se kjo është bidat, nëse ti këtë e bën atëherë ti je kafir, Sufizmi është bidat nëse e praktikon atëherë ti je kafir. Pra, këto janë metodat të cilat praktikohen për të përçarë muslimanët. Muslimani i sinqertë ndaj Zotit të tij, i cili ka vetëdije të lartë islame, nuk i nënshtrohet kësaj gjëje, pa marrë parasysh se a e ndjek këtë apo atë rrugë.

Çështjet sekondare duhet ti palojmë sepse kështu na urdhëron All-llahu Xhel-leshanuhu. Kështu na porosit Islami, derisa të kalojmë këtë kthesë e cila sipas iluzionit të Amerikës është një kohë e përshtatshme për ta goditur rëndë Islamin. Çështjet unanike të akides (besimit) tonë  dhe ato të praktikës për të cilat muslimanët janë në ujdi, janë të njohura dhe mu kjo është sekreti i urtisë së All-llahut pse i bashkoi të gjithë muslimanët nën ombrellën e një fjale (një gjykimi).

Si bëhet, sot, përçarja me muslimanët? 

Përçarja mes muslimanëve sot bëhet duke nxitur çështje të ixhtihadit të cilat edhe dje ishin çështje të ixhtihadit, por muslimanët nuk luftuan njëri-tjetrin për shkak të tyre. Por, ato ixhtihade ngritën urat e ndihmës për njëri-tjetrin, bashkëpunimit, vëllazërimit dhe të arsyetimit të njëritjetrit. Kurse sot këto faktorë të ixhtihadit janë ato që zhveshin dhe që bëhen thika për të copëtuar bashkimin islam. Po! E vërtetë është se Islami është bashkues dhe nuk është përçarës, andaj, kur të shohësh që muslimanët të jenë përçarë në emër të Islamit, atëherë dije se ai nuk është Islami me të cilin i dërgoi All-llahu Pejgamberët dhe të Dërguarit dhe me të cilin vulosi dërgesën e Tij, Muhammedin sal-lall-llahu alejhi vesel-lem.

Dje më ra në dorë një fletushkë  e cila është publikuar dhe është shpërndarë në vendet e Halixhit. Gjithë ajo fletushkë ishte revolucion dhe flakë, por kundër kujt? Jo kundër armikut të përbashkët, i cili planifikon copëtimin dhe shpartallimin tonë. Por, ajo ishte kundër xhemateve islame qofshin ato të grave apo jo të grave, të cilët angazhohen me atë që All-llahu Fuqiplotë i urdhëroi, të shtyrë nga etja e sinqeritetit të tyre ndaj All-llahut Fuqiplotë. Ndërkaq, sa e sa njerëz të humbur e të lajthitur i udhëzoi All-llahu Fuqiplotë me duart e tyre. Sa e sa njerëz All-llahu Fuqiplotë i bashkoi nëpërmjet thirrjes së tyre të cilët ishin të humbur dhe ndoshta edhe ateistë. Vëllezër të mi, kush është ai që nuk e di se ata të cilët këtyre ua drejtojnë këta armë të armikut se nuk janë ushtarë të këtij tabori për të cilët ju fola gjer më tani?

Me këto fjalë që i thashë deri tani e kam për qëllim të përfundoj me sa vijon: Të jeni të kujdesshëm në jetën tuaj, në qytetet tuaja dhe kudo që gjendeni për Fenë e All-llahut të Madhëruar që të mos depërtojë ndonjë nga individët e këtij taborri që të shpartallojë e të copëtojë bashkimin e unitetin tuaj Islam. Jini syçelë për veten tuaj dhe ndaj tyre. Unë e di se ka prej atyre që tentojnë, siç ka prej atyre, që ndërmarrin të gjitha mjetet e ndryshme, qoftë në errësirën e natës apo në dritë, fshehurazi apo haptazi, me qëllim që të arrijë aspiratën e vet, me shpresë që ta zbardhë fytyrën e vetë para atyre që e kanë urdhëruar dhe para atyre që e kanë motivuar.

Por, unë pas gjithë kësaj them: All-llahu është ndihmëtar dhe mbështetjen e kemi tek Ai. Lus All-llahun Fuqiplotë që nga sekretet e këtij Shami (Damasku me rrethinën e tij) tonë për të cilin ka folur në shumë Hadithe Pejgamberi ynë, sal-lall-llahu alejhi vessel-lem, të bëjë një mburojë për të mbrojtur këtë Ummet nga faktorët e përçarjes dhe të shpartallimit. Lus All-llahun që të gjithë neve të na dhurojë nga drita, ndriçimin e dhuntisë së sinqeritetit për Hirë të Tij,  i cili (sinqeritet) është një sekret prej sekreteve të All-llahut të cilin e lëshon  në zemrën e atij që do Ai nga robërit e Tij. Zoti im, ne të lutemi që të na bësh prej robërve Tu të cilët i do, që të na dhurosh këtë dritë.

Më në fund kërkoj falje nga All-llahu!



Prof. Dr Muhamed Seid Ramadan El-BUTI

----------


## rapsod

*Deklarata e Uthejminit*

Deklaron Muhammed ibn Salih el-Uthejmijn per Imam en-Newewij dhe per Hafizin Ibn Haxher, ne librin e titulluar "Lika el-Bab el-Meftuh" Faqa 42:
"*Te dy sjane prej ehli Sunnetit dhe Xhema'ah*"

----------


## rapsod

Shejh Sulejman Ibn Abdulwehab Vellai i Muhammed ibn Abdulwehabit thote ne librin "Sawaik el-Ilahijeh fir-reddi ala el-Wehabijeh" duke kundershtuar ndjekesit e vellait te tij:
"*Kjo eshte eksperienca qe do te fitoni, i beni kafira muslimanet dhe hallall gjakun dhe mallin e tyre, i quani vendet e tyre vende "harb"-ne gjendje lufte (kafirash)*"

----------


## Acid_Burn

Marre nga :

Ibn Abdu’l-vehhabi  




dhe vehabizmi në dritën e provave 



Nexhat S. Ibrahimi 


.... *Ndonëse nuk mendojmë të ndalemi në komentim më të gjerë, megjithatë tendenca e vehabistëve për eliminimin e medhhebeve dhe moszgjedhja e mjeteve për zhdukjen e tyre na detyron të konstatojmë se angazhimi i tyre ka qenë dhe është i paarsyeshëm. Për shembull, me rastin e komentimit të një hadithi mbi ardhjen e sërishme të Isait a.s. në tokë, grupi i zjarrtë i jomedhhebistëve (me N. Albanin e famshëm në krye) pohon: “Kjo qartë tregon në atë se Isai a.s. do të gjykojë sipas sheriatit tonë, d.m.th. sipas Kur’anit dhe Sunnetit, e jo me diçka tjetër, siç është Inxhili, fikhu hanefij apo diç e ngjashme” dhe me këtë komparacion ai fikhun hanefij e krahason me Inxhilin etj.82*

      Disa mendojnë se urdhëri i sulltanit për t’iu kundërvënë lëvizjes vehabiste ishte i motivuar për dy shkaqe kryesore: 1. Frika e sulltanit për pushtetin e tij dhe për hilafetin e tij, nëse vjen deri te ndikimi dhe zgjerimi i kësaj lëvizjeje edhe në pjesët tjera të perandorisë; 2. Mosrehatia dhe antipatia e muslimanëve për shkak të vrazhdësisë së lëvizjes vehabiste në raport me muslimanët tjerë që nuk i përkisnin lëvizjes së tyre, në luftën e tyre të rreptë kundër ‘risive’ dhe ‘idhujtarisë’.83

*Atyre u zihet për të madhe që në emër të eliminimit të bid’ateve, me rastin e pushtimit të Medinës, e rrënuam kuben mbi kaburin (varrin) e Muhammedit a.s., e plaçkitën huxhren (lokacionin ku gjendej trupi i Muhammedit a.s. dhe çdo gjë që kishte aty.84* 

      Po ashtu, janë rrënuar tyrbet dhe nishanet në varrezat më të njohura, siç janë Bekia medinase, varrezat e luftëtarëve të Uhudit, me ç’veprim është kryer urbicid.85 

      Shejh Jusuf Rifai ka numëruar dhjetëra shembuj të rrënimeve të pashembullt ndaj kujtimeve të personaliteteve më të dashura ndër muslimanët nga ana e vehabistëve:

     [B]- Në vend të varrit të Emines, nënës së Muhammedit a.s. në Ebva, sot qëndron rezervoari për benzinë;

      - Në vend të shtëpisë së Hatixhes r. anha sot gjendet tregu i kafshëve;

      - Në vend të shtëpisë së Muhamedit a.s. sot  është nevojtorja (WC) publike.!86[/B

 Është mendim i shkencëtarëve se shumica e kundërshtimeve të masave dhe intelektualëve muslimanë ishin kundër aktiviteteve politike të vehabistëve dhe kundër militantizmit ekstrem të tyre.87 Ata pohojnë se shpallja e luftës së shenjtë kundër të gjithë atyre që nuk ishin me ta, ishte jashtë çdo mase. Ata ku depërtonin, shkretëronin, plaçkitnin në emër të presë së luftës dhe mbysnin të gjithë kundërshtarët, sepse i shpallnin për renegjatë, heretikë. Disa madje pohojnë se qëndrimi militant dhe jotolerant i vehabistëve ndihmoi në vetëhumbjen e tyre.88...

----------


## sunnih

> Hutbe e Xhumasë me datë 09.07.1424 - 05. 09. 2003 
> 
> 
> 
> Platformat çoroditëse britaneze për copëtimin e unitetit islam!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do te qe mire te sjellesh edhe fjalet e Butit per Ibn Tejmine dhe per ata qe e akuzojne ate me te pa drejte. Mos merr vetem c'te intereson nga shpifjet dhe perrallat.

----------


## sunnih

> *Deklarata e Uthejminit*
> 
> Deklaron Muhammed ibn Salih el-Uthejmijn per Imam en-Newewij dhe per Hafizin Ibn Haxher, ne librin e titulluar "Lika el-Bab el-Meftuh" Faqa 42:
> "*Te dy sjane prej ehli Sunnetit dhe Xhema'ah*"


Zgjidhe te tere thenien dhe mos e copezo. Ibn Uthejmini ka folur shume here per ta dhe e ka shpjeguar qendrimin e tij ne lidhje me kete ceshtje.

Ibn Uthejmini nuk ka kete qendrim (qe ti thua) per ta por i quan ata nga ehli-suneti dhe i justifikon ata ne ndershmerine e tyre per gjetjen e te vertetes dhe po ashtu thote se dallimi i Ashairave te hershem dhe te Ashairave te vone eshte i madh. Pse nuk i permend edhe keto?

----------


## sunnih

> Marre nga :
> 
> Ibn Abdu’l-vehhabi  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dhe vehabizmi në dritën e provave 
> 
> ...



Hiqni dore nga mashtrimet dhe nga sindroma e Napoleonit qe meqe ishte i vogel bertiste per te ekujlibruar mangesine trupore te tij. Edhe ti shkruan me germa gjigante per te ekujlibruar mangesite ne shkrimet e tua.

----------


## rapsod

> Zgjidhe te tere thenien dhe mos e copezo. Ibn Uthejmini ka folur shume here per ta dhe e ka shpjeguar qendrimin e tij ne lidhje me kete ceshtje.
> 
> Ibn Uthejmini nuk ka kete qendrim (qe ti thua) per ta por i quan ata nga ehli-suneti dhe i justifikon ata ne ndershmerine e tyre per gjetjen e te vertetes dhe po ashtu thote se dallimi i Ashairave te hershem dhe te Ashairave te vone eshte i madh. Pse nuk i permend edhe keto?


Imam Newewiju ne ndryshim nga platforma Vehabiste per Bidatin thote ne Hyrje te "er-Rewda":
Bidati ndahet ne dy pjese:
1- Bidat hasen (i mire, i bukur)
2- Bidat Kabijh (i keq, i shemtuar)

Ndersa platforma Vehabiste ne lidhje me bidatin thote se te gjitha bidatet jane te keqia dhe se cdo bidat te con ne humbje.

Kjo eshte nje pike nder pikat qe mes vehabizmit dhe doktrines se Imam Nevevijut ka kondradikte.

Ndersa persa i perket Ibn Haxher shihni se si ai ka komentuar "Hadith el-Xharijeh" ne "fet'h el-Bari" dhe do te vereni nje ndryshim ekstrem mes vehabizmit dhe doktrines qe ai beson.

E pse duket habi qe Uthejmini ka thene per keta dy koloset e shkencave islame, qe sjane prej Ehli Sunnetit? Ketu ne forum ka shume vehabinj qe pretendojne se Newewiju ka probleme ne Akijdeh.

----------


## dhul_karnejn

Bislmilah!

Po e shoh se paska tema interesante me pas me shkru dicka qe ja veln per ket vend, une po permend do gjana me supernova veq me me mirekuptu se s'jan ka i thom une por po i di prej studimeve qe kam kry ne Liban.

Ne libren "Komenti i Nunijes se Iben Kajimit" shkrujt prej Muhamed Halil Har-ras faqe 249 thote:
"*eshte e qarte per Feukijetin e Dhatit sepse Ai e ka perkujtu Arshin se esht siper qiejve dhe esht Feukijet Sensore (hissijeh - e prekshme, e ndishme) per Vendin (mekan), keshtu qe feukijeti i Allahut eshte i tille*"
Kjo esht teori e papranushme pasi qe Allahu s'ka vend ku rri dhe per ket dijetaret jan prononcu haptazi me ixhma dhe fetva.

Ma fantazi ka shkrujt Iben Tejmija prof. i Iben Kajimit ne libren "Koment i hadithit te zbritjes" ne faqen 218 ku thote:
"*Ne ungjillin e krishtit ai tha: mos u betoni ne qiell sepse aj eshte Kursiu i Allahut, dhe u tha havarijinevet: nkoft se i falni njerzit Ati juj qi esht ne qiell ju ka fal ..............si kto ka shume qe zgjatet ne liber*".
Si mundet bre nji qi i thon vehabistat sheh islami mbeshtet ne fjalt e gjaurvet qafira per me konfirmu teorina te tijat? A s'po ka Kur'an dhe Synet dhe dijetar para tij per me u mbeshtet tek ata a?
Vehabistat edhe ne Kosove e mbar boten islame kan perca muslimant e i kan qujt qafira e mushrika.
Selam e tung!

----------


## dhul_karnejn

> Hiqni dore nga mashtrimet dhe nga sindroma e Napoleonit qe meqe ishte i vogel bertiste per te ekujlibruar mangesine trupore te tij. Edhe ti shkruan me germa gjigante per te ekujlibruar mangesite ne shkrimet e tua.


PSe a kishe dicka kundra Nexhat Ibrahimit a? Pse kto qka i ka permend vllau Acid_Burni prej Mulla Nexhatit a nuk jan reale qi kan ndodh? Qili bre syt e kqyr se jan ka na mysin shkiet pse s'po kina me turathe. Simas tejet edhe ne Kosov duhet me i heq tyrbet e varret tona pse konkan bidat nat form qi jan e mandej me na ngel veq kishat e shkavet gjaura per me than se ktu kena kon na zot mket vend.
tungi tungi se s'po kini liudhje!!!

----------


## Acid_Burn

*Vella Repsod dhe Dhul Karnejn*

Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofte mbi ju. Do ju lutesha qe kete teme mos ta bejme teme debati me keta koke rruajturit ... neo Khavarixhet ...Vehabit e ashtuquajtur Selefij. Kur kam hapur kete teme kam pasur per qellim te sjell ketu materiale dhe fakte per idotsite, terrorin, krimet dhe percarjen qe keta kane sjelle tek muslimanet. Kjo duke i bere te mundur lexuesit te thjeshte t'i njohi me mire dhe te dije te ruhet prej tyre. 

E perseris qe kjo teme nuk eshte teme debati !

Ne kete teme une vetem do hedh materiale te cilat komentojne veten e s'kane nevoje per koment. Do ju kisha lutur juve vellezer ta rrespektoni kete deshire dhe qellim timin e te angazhahoeni ne kete teme prej prizmit qe tregova me lart. 

Nderhyrja e koke rruajturve kokedru dhe reagimi i tyre ndaj shkrimeve te fundit tregon me se miri qe keta e kane definuar veten nen emrin VEHABISt ndaj edhe ju djeg. Gjithsesi e perseris qe ne kete teme aspak nuk kam ndermend te debatoj. Do sjell shkrime dhe foto qe pasqyrojne fytyren e vertete te ketyre fundrrinave.

Selam m'i bej Sahat Ebu Shakir  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## valiii

acid burn mos shpif per vellezerit ne fe se vAllahu ki me jep llogari ne diten e gjykimit .
wehabijt ju kane prish pune vetem hoxhallarve te vjeter , e qe nuk dyshoj aspak se njeri prej tyre eshte rapsodi.
rapsod me mevluda spo ka mo pune ligsht a?? as me jasina ??
hajt bre rapsod se ta qon Allahu riskun tjeter kah inshAllah. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rapsod

> acid burn mos shpif per vellezerit ne fe se vAllahu ki me jep llogari ne diten e gjykimit .
> wehabijt ju kane prish pune vetem hoxhallarve te vjeter , e qe nuk dyshoj aspak se njeri prej tyre eshte rapsodi.
> rapsod me mevluda spo ka mo pune ligsht a?? as me jasina ??
> hajt bre rapsod se ta qon Allahu riskun tjeter kah inshAllah.


Une i vjeter? BrrBrrrBrrr!!!
Sa per Mevludin edhe Ibn Tejmijeh ka opinjon te mire dhe e ka pelqyer e jo me......~!!!!

----------


## rapsod

*Burimet e Mendimit Vehabist*

Pretendojne Vehabistet se burimi i mendimit te tyre rrjedh prej Librit dhe Sunnetit,...por ajo qe vlen te theksohet eshte se ata i marrin ajetet dhe hadithet ne menyre te drejtperdrejte pa iu kthyer kurre ixhtihadit te muxhtehidit ne kuptimin e tyre pa marre parasysh se mund te jete prej ndonje sahabi a tabi'ini apo prej ndonje imami ne ixhtihadin e tij.
Ajo qe vlen me se tepermi vemendje eshte mos referimi ne ndonje teks,...pretendojne se i referohen Imam Ahmedit dhe Ibn Tejmijes, por s'paten fatin e mire apo ndryshe ngelen ne udhkryq dhe rane ne kundershti me kodin prej tyre:
1- ata u brumosen ne dometheniet e kuptimeve te drejtperdrejta dhe kundershtuan fondamentet (Usul) dhe Ixhmane, prej kendejmi Muhamed Abdo i cilesoi keshtu: *"më mendje ngushte dhe me zemer prishur se mukal'lidinet (imituesit) ata e shohin obligueshmerine e perceptimit ashtu sic e kupton prej frazes se paraqitur pa marre parasysh se cka kerkohet ne Usul"* 
2- Kundershtuan Imam Ahmedin duke dale hapur me tekfirin e muslimaneve te cilet i kundershtojne ata, duke patur parasysh se asgje prej fetvave te Imamit nuk  deshmon per doktrinen e tyre, por e kunderta, udha dhe fetvate e imamit ishin ndrysha nga cparaqesin vehabistet, ai nuk i hedh ne kufer askend prej "Ehli Kibleh" per gabime te medha apo te vogla qofshin, vetem se me lenien e namazit.
Gjithashtu, nuk gjejne tek Ibn Tejmijeh asgje prej doktrines se tyre.
Ka cituar Ibn Tejmijeh se Imam Ahmedi ka shkruar nje vellim per viziten ne vendin ku ra deshmore Imam Husejni ne Kerbela dhe se cfare duhet te beje vizitori atje dhe thote Ibn Tejmijeh : "*Njerezit ne kohen e Imam Ahmedit perpiqeshin te shkonin atje*"
Ndersa Vehabistet te gjitha keto aplikime i kane quajtur shirk dhe kufer duke bere ne te njejten kohe hallall jo vetem gjakun dhe pasurine e muslimaneve por edhe te Imam Ahmedit dhe vet Ibn Tejmijes.
Eshte vertetuar saktesia e haberit se shume sahabe te nderuar dhe tabi'ine kane kerkuar shefa'at prej Nebijut, por sipas doktrines vehabiste ky shefa'at pas vdekjes se tij eshte shirk ekber (i madh) ajo qe eshte per tu habitur eshte se vet Ibn Tejmijeh e ka vertetuar nje gje te tille ne librin e tij *"ez-Zijareh"* (7/101-106) me rruge te shumta transmetimi te cituara prej Bejhekijut, Tabranijut, Ibn Ebi Dunia, Ahmedit dhe Ibn Sinase.
Atehere ne baze te doktrines vehabiste si mund t'i quajme keta sahabe dhe tabi'ine???????

----------


## sunnih

> Imam Newewiju ne ndryshim nga platforma Vehabiste per Bidatin thote ne Hyrje te "er-Rewda":
> Bidati ndahet ne dy pjese:
> 1- Bidat hasen (i mire, i bukur)
> 2- Bidat Kabijh (i keq, i shemtuar)
> 
> Ndersa platforma Vehabiste ne lidhje me bidatin thote se te gjitha bidatet jane te keqia dhe se cdo bidat te con ne humbje.
> 
> Kjo eshte nje pike nder pikat qe mes vehabizmit dhe doktrines se Imam Nevevijut ka kondradikte.
> 
> ...


Rapsod mos kerce nga dega ne dege por qendroji temes origjinale. Po ashtu Eshte hadithi i Rrasulit qe thote se cdo risi eshte bidat dhe cdo bidat eshte humbje dhe cdo humbje te con ne zjarr. Edhe atij do ti thoni Vehabi? 

Nuk ka cme hyn ne pune fjala e imam Newewit rreth bidateve nderkohe qe fjala e Rrasulit me thote cdo bidat. Pra une them ate qe Rrasuli tha: Cdo bidat. Ti me thua jo cdo bidat. A e ke idene se si do te silleshin sahabat me ty po te degjonin se cfare po thua?!

----------


## sunnih

> Bislmilah!
> 
> Po e shoh se paska tema interesante me pas me shkru dicka qe ja veln per ket vend, une po permend do gjana me supernova veq me me mirekuptu se s'jan ka i thom une por po i di prej studimeve qe kam kry ne Liban.
> 
> Ne libren "Komenti i Nunijes se Iben Kajimit" shkrujt prej Muhamed Halil Har-ras faqe 249 thote:
> "*eshte e qarte per Feukijetin e Dhatit sepse Ai e ka perkujtu Arshin se esht siper qiejve dhe esht Feukijet Sensore (hissijeh - e prekshme, e ndishme) per Vendin (mekan), keshtu qe feukijeti i Allahut eshte i tille*"
> Kjo esht teori e papranushme pasi qe Allahu s'ka vend ku rri dhe per ket dijetaret jan prononcu haptazi me ixhma dhe fetva.
> 
> Ma fantazi ka shkrujt Iben Tejmija prof. i Iben Kajimit ne libren "Koment i hadithit te zbritjes" ne faqen 218 ku thote:
> ...


Edhe pse eshte shkrim i ri ne kete teme nuk po na sjell asgje te re vecse botekuptimin tuaj qe tashme njihet se eshte shabllon i ideve te ashairave. Lexo fjalet e sheikhut tend Xhuwejnit ne lidhje me dyshimet qe ai ka pasur ne keto ceshtje dhe se si arriti te kuptoje realitetin e saktesise se ehli-sunetit ne lidhje me kete duke marre pikerisht te kunderten e asaj qe ju pretendoni.

----------


## sunnih

> PSe a kishe dicka kundra Nexhat Ibrahimit a? Pse kto qka i ka permend vllau Acid_Burni prej Mulla Nexhatit a nuk jan reale qi kan ndodh? Qili bre syt e kqyr se jan ka na mysin shkiet pse s'po kina me turathe. Simas tejet edhe ne Kosov duhet me i heq tyrbet e varret tona pse konkan bidat nat form qi jan e mandej me na ngel veq kishat e shkavet gjaura per me than se ktu kena kon na zot mket vend.
> tungi tungi se s'po kini liudhje!!!


Une as nuk e njoh nexhatin apo mulla nexhatin sikurse thua ti dhe as nuk kam nevoje ta njoh. Ato qe jane thene nuk jane tjeter vecse ster-perseritje te humbjeve te Zahid el-kawtharit vetem se ne nje nivel shume me te rendomte se sa niveli i sharjeve dhe shpifjeve te tij.

Po te pyes ty se mbase pergjigjesh ngase Rapsodit nuk ia mban te futet ne diskutime pervec duke iu shmangur pyetjeve dhe duke mos u pergjigjur. Po ti a beson se Kurani eshte i krijuar sikurse Zahid el-Kawthari beson? Po ashtu: Kush i tha Muses: Une jam Allahu?! Pergjigju ketyre pyetjeve dhe flasim.

----------


## sunnih

> *Vella Repsod dhe Dhul Karnejn*
> 
> Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofte mbi ju. Do ju lutesha qe kete teme mos ta bejme teme debati me keta koke rruajturit ... neo Khavarixhet ...Vehabit e ashtuquajtur Selefij. Kur kam hapur kete teme kam pasur per qellim te sjell ketu materiale dhe fakte per idotsite, terrorin, krimet dhe percarjen qe keta kane sjelle tek muslimanet. Kjo duke i bere te mundur lexuesit te thjeshte t'i njohi me mire dhe te dije te ruhet prej tyre. 
> 
> E perseris qe kjo teme nuk eshte teme debati !
> 
> Ne kete teme une vetem do hedh materiale te cilat komentojne veten e s'kane nevoje per koment. Do ju kisha lutur juve vellezer ta rrespektoni kete deshire dhe qellim timin e te angazhahoeni ne kete teme prej prizmit qe tregova me lart. 
> 
> Nderhyrja e koke rruajturve kokedru dhe reagimi i tyre ndaj shkrimeve te fundit tregon me se miri qe keta e kane definuar veten nen emrin VEHABISt ndaj edhe ju djeg. Gjithsesi e perseris qe ne kete teme aspak nuk kam ndermend te debatoj. Do sjell shkrime dhe foto qe pasqyrojne fytyren e vertete te ketyre fundrrinave.
> ...


Sa me edukate qe jeni ju ashairaht. Nuk dini tjeter vetem se te shani e bertisni ngase jeni te dobet ne diskutime. Nuk je tjeter vecse misherimi i sindromes se Napoleonit. O "dijetar" pse bertet nuk tregon se ke te drejte. Duke share tregon nivelin tend. Te lutem vazhdo dhe mos ndalo se po ia nxjerr bojen ashairave dhe do na i marresh gjynahet ne diten e gjykimit. Jepi-jepi dhe mos ndalo.

----------


## sunnih

> *Burimet e Mendimit Vehabist*
> 
> Pretendojne Vehabistet se burimi i mendimit te tyre rrjedh prej Librit dhe Sunnetit,...por ajo qe vlen te theksohet eshte se ata i marrin ajetet dhe hadithet ne menyre te drejtperdrejte pa iu kthyer kurre ixhtihadit te muxhtehidit ne kuptimin e tyre pa marre parasysh se mund te jete prej ndonje sahabi a tabi'ini apo prej ndonje imami ne ixhtihadin e tij.
> Ajo qe vlen me se tepermi vemendje eshte mos referimi ne ndonje teks,...pretendojne se i referohen Imam Ahmedit dhe Ibn Tejmijes, por s'paten fatin e mire apo ndryshe ngelen ne udhkryq dhe rane ne kundershti me kodin prej tyre:
> 1- ata u brumosen ne dometheniet e kuptimeve te drejtperdrejta dhe kundershtuan fondamentet (Usul) dhe Ixhmane, prej kendejmi Muhamed Abdo i cilesoi keshtu: *"më mendje ngushte dhe me zemer prishur se mukal'lidinet (imituesit) ata e shohin obligueshmerine e perceptimit ashtu sic e kupton prej frazes se paraqitur pa marre parasysh se cka kerkohet ne Usul"* 
> 2- Kundershtuan Imam Ahmedin duke dale hapur me tekfirin e muslimaneve te cilet i kundershtojne ata, duke patur parasysh se asgje prej fetvave te Imamit nuk  deshmon per doktrinen e tyre, por e kunderta, udha dhe fetvate e imamit ishin ndrysha nga cparaqesin vehabistet, ai nuk i hedh ne kufer askend prej "Ehli Kibleh" per gabime te medha apo te vogla qofshin, vetem se me lenien e namazit.
> Gjithashtu, nuk gjejne tek Ibn Tejmijeh asgje prej doktrines se tyre.
> Ka cituar Ibn Tejmijeh se Imam Ahmedi ka shkruar nje vellim per viziten ne vendin ku ra deshmore Imam Husejni ne Kerbela dhe se cfare duhet te beje vizitori atje dhe thote Ibn Tejmijeh : "*Njerezit ne kohen e Imam Ahmedit perpiqeshin te shkonin atje*"
> Ndersa Vehabistet te gjitha keto aplikime i kane quajtur shirk dhe kufer duke bere ne te njejten kohe hallall jo vetem gjakun dhe pasurine e muslimaneve por edhe te Imam Ahmedit dhe vet Ibn Tejmijes.
> ...



Rapsod shume po sillesh verdalle pa nxjerre gje ne drite. Pa na thuaj pak per dallimet ne usul mes ashairave dhe maturidive ne ceshtjen se a ka krijuar Allahu gjithmone apo jo? Kjo nuk eshte nga furute por nga usuli dhe maturidite i kane demaskuar ashairaht ne kete ceshtje. Po ashtu na thuaj pak a beson ti se kurani eshte i krijuar si sheikhu yt? Kush i tha Muses: Une jam Allahu? Te shohim nese do te pergjigjesh kete here.

----------


## rapsod

> Rapsod mos kerce nga dega ne dege por qendroji temes origjinale. Po ashtu Eshte hadithi i Rrasulit qe thote se cdo risi eshte bidat dhe cdo bidat eshte humbje dhe cdo humbje te con ne zjarr. Edhe atij do ti thoni Vehabi? 
> 
> Nuk ka cme hyn ne pune fjala e imam Newewit rreth bidateve nderkohe qe fjala e Rrasulit me thote cdo bidat. Pra une them ate qe Rrasuli tha: Cdo bidat. Ti me thua jo cdo bidat. A e ke idene se si do te silleshin sahabat me ty po te degjonin se cfare po thua?!


Hadithi qe i perket Bidatit ne menyre te drejtperdrejt eshte:
"*Kush ben ne Islam Sunnet te mire..............etj etj dhe kush ben ne Islam Sunnet te keq..........etj etj."* 
Hadithi eshte Sahih edhe ti besoj se e di
Ndersa per hadithin qe ti i referohesh, eshte shume intrigues dhe spekulativ menyra se si ti e pershtat pa koment hadithin,.....kur behet fjale per "*çdo bidat*" ne gjuhen arabe eshte "*kul'lu bid'atin*" dhe pjeseza "*Kul'l*" ne gjuhen arabe ka kuptimin "*Ba'd*", ndersa "*Ba'd*" ne vetveten e saj do te thote "*pak me shume se gjysma e dicka*".

ps/ referoju koloseve te hadithit dhe jo epsheve te tua
te me fali vellai Acid_Burn per devijimin e vogel te temes, por s'mund te rrija pa ia dhene kete pergjigje

----------

